# [Guide] Users Guide to properly reporting issues. How-To. Logcat



## fitti28 (Jul 2, 2011)

Team Gummy and TeamSbrissenMod have been trying hard to make our phones better. To help them out i am putting together a simple instructions that will hopefully give them what they need when errors occur and it will also stop the useless postings of how do i logcat.

I have taken alot of this information from the TeamSbrissenMod Comrom Thread on XDA as Nitsuj17 laid out instructions that i think make it very simple to give these 2 teams the information needed to work on issues that come up.

The charge doesnt have many different Roms or Kernels so reporting shouldn't be that hard.

For Reporting Issues:

(If you Do Not follow these instruction exactly, Devs will ignore your pleas for help!)

*1) Post your exact setup (version of GummyCharge or Infinity, kernel, voltage settings, any other mods you did flash)* 
example:
Rom: GBE2.0
Kernel:imoseyon 2.4.0Voodoo 
Theme:None

*2) did you wipe data/cache/davlik cache before flashing the rom* 
example:
Wiped data/Factory reset
Wiped cache
Wiped Davlik

*3) what rom/setup did you flash GummyCharge Or Infinity over*
example:
GCGbeRC2.1

*4) what is your *specific* problem...not "omgz ma shitz be borked yo"...that helps no one and frankly is annoying to see...* 
example:
Status bar or email is Force closing or I am unable to flash GBE2.0, It is stuck at Samsung on bootup.

*5) POST AN ADB LOGCAT OF YOUR YOUR BOOTLOOP/FORCE CLOSE PROBLEMS/ETC...it aint hard.*example: without # 5 team Gummy and Sbrissen is unable to know what is the issue and wont be able to help you or more important the rest of us.

There is 3 ways to get a logcat -ADB, Terminal Emulator or alogcat from the market.

*ADB* - Is used for many different things but at this time we are using for getting a logcat.
If you need information about ADB there is plenty out on google. I recommend looking into it as you will want to know how to push/pull and so many other things to do with ADB.

1)Go to a command prompt
2)Cd your adb folder
3)Type adb logcat > logcat.txt

-this creates a text file in your adb folder in the sdk (tools or platform-tools, w/e) post it in a pastebin and link the pastebin here or post it from dropbox or something

For the people who dont have adb, or dont want to bother using it you can use terminal emulator on your phone to logcat (obviously not when booting to diagnose bootloops, but can help with force closes).

1)logcat > /sdcard/logfile.txt

Lastly if you have no desire to use any of the above you could go out to market and download alogcat

Please make sure when having issues you should try to follow the guidelines above. Post your issues in the appropriate thread for the Rom you are having issues with and this will hopefully make it easier for these 2 teams to diagnose the issue at hand.


----------

